# Blue Bianchi Nouva Alloro year?



## Lobo241 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Blue Bianchi Nuova Alloro year?*

I need some help identifying the year of my latest project. It's a Bianchi Nouva Alloro in what I believe is Mediterranean Blue. It has Shimano 600 down tube shifters, Shimano 600 rear derailleur, Shimano 600 53/42 172.5 crankset, Flash Modolo brakes and Levers, Dura Ace front Derailleur, Gipiemme rear hub with 6 speed freewheel cassette, Gipemme seat post and headset.


----------

